# specs for Golden Eagle



## tek (Feb 1, 2005)

*Golden Eagle*

What year and which model....I have some specs for some Golden Eagles.


----------



## 2.5SHOT (Jun 25, 2005)

*G.e.*

Not sure of the year it's a Golden Eagle Evolution split yokes on both ends?


----------



## tek (Feb 1, 2005)

*GE Evolution 2000*

I've found the specs on the single cam Evolution One cam...98.38" string length 41.5" cable....S4 materal

I will keep looking for dual cams but I dont know if I have them or not....


----------



## Sid13 (Sep 8, 2006)

DL string cable A-A BH
Evolution	Tracer Cam 27-32 58 1/2" 42 11/16" 41"	6 3/4"
Evolution	80% Wheel 27-32 58 1/2" 41 1/2" 41"	6 3/4"

Evolution 36 80% Wheel 23-27 51" 37 1/2" 36" 5 7/8"
Evolution 36 65% Wheel 22-26 49 1/2" 37 1/2" 36" 5 7/8"
Maby this will help, If not , contact Escalade (Bear Archery)...Good luck,Steve


----------



## tek (Feb 1, 2005)

Sid13 said:


> DL string cable A-A BH
> Evolution	Tracer Cam 27-32 58 1/2" 42 11/16" 41"	6 3/4"
> Evolution	80% Wheel 27-32 58 1/2" 41 1/2" 41"	6 3/4"
> 
> ...




Sid,
Didnt the Evolution also have Turbo cams and Hammer Cams? Its been so long ago I cant remember 

I would just take the cables off the bow and messure them. That should be fairly close.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Not certain, but maybe you can find some info at: groups.msn.com/archeryrepair

Lots of good stuff there, but whether your bow is listed? I don't know.


----------



## Sid13 (Sep 8, 2006)

Tek, i think it was the revolution and iron eagle that had the hammer cams.

bfisher, That is a good place for info, you will find golden eagle info listed in the martin page,(found it when i was looking for martin info), you have to register with MSN to be able to view those pages (thats the only way i got them to open)


----------



## guyman54 (Dec 14, 2014)

I was given this golden eagle and it has no sticker on it i need a string for it have no clue this size i need some help


----------



## relocator (Mar 1, 2011)

The Ultra Evolution had hammer cams. 94 or 95 I believe. I had one and I remember the advertising said "The hammer cam delivers the arrow with considerable speed and authority!"


----------



## lsherman (Oct 18, 2018)

To SID13........................I am really happy to have this info as I also need a string. In your specs for the 80% let off Evolution, what is the measurement of 6 3/4"?


----------

